# Hope this isn't too rude to ask



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Hello, 

Currently on my puppy quest, was hoping to get an idea of what ppl have paid for top quality? I have seen prices ranging from 300-1200 so was hoping ppl won't think I'm too rude and let me know how much they've paid? 

I understand about the health testing and u generally get what u pay for, but also don't want to be ripped off! 

Thanks in advance!!

Holly xx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Rufus was 500$ Canadian. In hindsight they should have paid ME that to take this little scamp off their hands!  On the other hand I'd pay ten times that to get him again.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

We paid 700 dollars Canadian for Molly. Ha! Fairlie I agree with your comment


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

We paid $750 US for Frankie. (that's about 783 Canadian and 466 british pounds)

That was actually the cheapest price in the area, the others were $1000 to $1300. Frankie is still of great quality, though.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jake was 700$ with no health testing at all. (I had no clue) Willow was 1100$ with full heath testing including dna tests but I had to have her shipped. Where I live they run 1800 to 2500$ and they may not even have testing. In fact most don't. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

We paid £650 for Max actually it might have been £750 damned if I can remember now! Lol. But he is worth every penny and his father was DNA tested.


----------



## rellek (Jun 12, 2013)

Ludo was $200 to reserve and then $600 at time of pick-up, so $800 total.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Poppy was £600 no record of checks were told parents had been checked. Bought from puppy farm 
Boycie £695 with all checks and DNA all papers and parents pedigree copies given to me. Breeder vet


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ralph £750
Ruby £800
Both checked, health papers and seen with parents, (ruby with mum & dad)
I would say in uk average is £600 - £800
Some breeders will charge £1000, (too much in my personal opinion) or charge extra for "rare" colours


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Cat 53 said:


> We paid £650 for Max actually it might have been £750 damned if I can remember now! Lol. But he is worth every penny and his father was DNA tested.


Same here! £650 😃 he's priceless and I adore every bit of him x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I paid £950 each for mine. When people ask I don't tell them, but my cockapoo friends are different!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

tessybear said:


> I paid £950 each for mine. When people ask I don't tell them, but my cockapoo friends are different!


Ha that's nice x
If your not in the ILMC club, the your not in the know!! :spy:
(Always wondered when I'd get the chance to use that little emoticon)


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Barney was £750 although the breeder put the price up for the others in the litter to £850 once he realised that reds would fetch a higher price.


----------



## John B (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi (this is my first time replying so hope it's right) I brought JJ home on Tuesday I paid £550 for him off a farm 10 mins drive from home both parents had health tests and dad had his eye test clear (he was a cheeky chappie) raised in farm kitchen. I also got copies of parent KC papers and puppies ancestry and copy of dads test


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Sounds perfect! Congratulations.  What is his name?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

oops, missed the JJ. Does it stand for anything?


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Beemer and Lexi were $500 each - but $100 discount for the second. Had to pay for their airplane tickets $300 for the first and $100 for second. So overall, Beemer was $800 and Lexi was $500.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Beemer and Lexi were $500 each - but $100 discount for the second. Had to pay for their airplane tickets $300 for the first and $100 for second. So overall, Beemer was $800 and Lexi was $500.


Supposedly health tested but no DNA records.


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Darcie was £650.00 - I thought this was quite expensive at the time but she was the colour I wanted (blondes seemed alittle more expensive at the time), the breeder was only 15 minutes from home and parents were DNA tested. Now I have her and love her so much shes like my little baby and would easily pay atleast £1000 for her x


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Thank you all for your honesty! I appreciate it, wasn't expecting to get many replies! I am on a list and the breeder wants £850 regardless of *** or colour (mum and dad can been seen PRA clear and hip scored) but I really love the dark red ones, and I have recently found 2 breeders who both want £1000 for a boy and £1200 for a girl! I think this might be too much, but unsure what to do!!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Hollysefton said:


> Thank you all for your honesty! I appreciate it, wasn't expecting to get many replies! I am on a list and the breeder wants £850 regardless of *** or colour (mum and dad can been seen PRA clear and hip scored) but I really love the dark red ones, and I have recently found 2 breeders who both want £1000 for a boy and £1200 for a girl! I think this might be too much, but unsure what to do!!


I think that first breeder sounds good. I respect the fact that they want the same price regardless of *** or colour - I think that's how it should be! Also the fact that they are hip scored is a bonus as most breeders who test only do the PRA. And I think it's great that dad can be seen too, as usually it's just mum. So that first breeder would tick a lot of boxes for me.

It just depends how important the guarantee of colour is to you I think.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I think first one too! Sounds a fair price and seems to care about the health of the puppies and it's fab seeing both parents. We saw both when choosing jasper, mum came in and sat amongst her pups and let us fuss her and they brought dad in too. Both were very confident, well groomed and happy. Never looked back! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

We met the dad of our puppy too and he had a lovely temperament. It will be the qualities of the dad that goes into the making of the puppy just as much as the mum so I think it's great to be able to see him too.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I think over a thousand is ludicrous ...... I hope people don't pay, then they can't charge it !!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I personally think its greed and its cashing in shamelessly. 
I have a female red american toy, and my lovely breeder charged the same for all her poos, regardless of colour, *** and mix. 
I met a beautiful Cockapoo puppy, a gorgeous sable red and black, the owner had paid a premium of £1200 due to the colourings, but you could see the colours were already changing, and she was going to end up with a different coloured poo (but totally gorgeous) to which she bought.
Colours do change, and reds can end up very light in colour also. There has been a lot on this site about coats and co,ur change (check out jojo's website, dogslife 
Donnas gorgeous jake has completely changed colour - looking at pics before and now is amazing x


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

After checking out most of the CCGB breeders and realising they charged roughly £950-£995 for a pup we decided to go for a home breeder. We paid £1000. We were quite specific with what we wanted though:
-home breeder (it was important to us that our pup was ethically bred and that mum would live a long happy life in a home environment with lots of love once her breeding days were over)
-health testing (mum had FN testing and dad was Optigen eye tested, I found the Optigen test was better than the other tests as it actually checks the disease by their DNA and not just clinical signs in that point in time). Although the sire was not the breeders, she gave us the opportunity to meet him if we wanted to.
-an opportunity to pick our pup after their personalities had started to develop (after 4weeks old) some breeders ask you to pick from birth based on colour and gender alone!
-a breeder who REALLY cares and is readily available to answer questions-I was put off by some others as they were hard to get hold of
-a puppy contract so if anything goes wrong with our pup (eg congenital) they are legally bound to help and
-puppy vet checks before they go to their new homes

We figured as it was only £50 above the standard cost of a CCGB cockapoo (£950) for all of the above it was worth it. We now have a happy, wholesome, gentle, biddable little ginger boy who was everything we ever wanted in a dog and more. 

X


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Tinman said:


> I met a beautiful Cockapoo puppy, a gorgeous sable red and black, the owner had paid a premium of £1200 due to the colourings, but you could see the colours were already changing, and she was going to end up with a different coloured poo (but totally gorgeous) to which she bought.
> Colours do change, and reds can end up very light in colour also. There has been a lot on this site about coats and co,ur change (check out jojo's website, dogslife


This is very true - there are no complete guarantees on colour!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Grove said:


> This is very true - there are no complete guarantees on colour!


I bought Ralph, a black puppy, but he has a lot of silver in him now at only 12 months old, his tail, chest, and legs x


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

You will love them whatever colour they turn into though, because it's your dog!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Grove said:


> You will love them whatever colour they turn into though, because it's your dog!


So very true! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Can I just also add that a lesser price does not necessarily mean a poor breeder. I don't think a certain price bracket means you will get a certain standard of breeding. 

The best thing to do is find a breeder that meets your needs as a soon to be owner, is ethical, loves their dogs and puppies so very much, puts the health and care of the pups first including securing all the relevant health checks and above all cares about who the pup goes to and provides unlimited aftercare and wants continue to know the pup into adulthood. 

We had an amazing experience with a breeder who was all of the above and more, but not about money or profit and did not charge silly amounts of money. Unfortunately people like this are very hard to come by. I do understand though that breeders have to cover their expenses and need some profit to be able to continue but there is definite over charging out there, sadly.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I think £750 - £950 seems to be the norm at the moment (supply and demand dictates of course), you can get lucky and find perfectly healthy tested pups for less. I would not have paid over that but of course breeders will charge what they can, if they have done everything they can to ensure happy healthy pups I guess it would be daft of them to sell for much less but its lovely that some still do, of course just a few years ago labradoodles were selling for over £1,000 but I have seen ads recently for them for £450, I don't know what Goldendoodles are being sold for but I bet it is a lot.


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

I agree with all of you guys! temperament is most important to me really and i will love it regardless, i appreciate that its about the total package. one of the £1000 'red' breeders i spoke to recently doesn't vaccinate? so that would be an additional cost to consider.

if its a total package (e.g like yogibear's breeder) then it would be worth it. 

I get a good feeling from my first breeder and think i am going to stick with him!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Keep us updated with your new puppy when it comes to its forever home.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I paid £650 for Wilf,,£600 for Mable and was 'given' the opportunity to offer Fergus a forever home, I feel very honoured to be able to be given such an opportunity.
Like Ruth said it's not always about making the most gain and lovely that thats not always the case, when a breeder truely is bothered about the welfare of their pups and wants to feel confident that they are in a home they trust.
I suppose the 'vetting' process can be difficult from the breeders perspective as well as the owners. 
I definitely feel like I got the whole package,fully health tested,loved, well balanced parents, the dogs being pets for most with a forever home, socialising and full innocultions...I got more than a package I got a treasured gift


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh that's lovely Karen, talking of fergus - not seen Cora his little sis for a while?
After this thread I was just having a browse, there was a beautiful litter of pups from £950 - £1,500!!,,  depending on *** and colour!? Which I think is a little unfair, 
Don't know what others think


----------



## alexdo (Oct 26, 2013)

I told my kids we paid £100 (that was the deposit) so that when people ask that's what they tell them 
A lady in PAH asked me the other day and I said it was a present from my husband so I didn't know!
Our puppy was expensive but she comes with KC registered parents, both have 5 generations registration, both parents have extensive health/DNA checks, more than you would expect. The father is a stud dog who has produced stunning litters.
The puppy will be vaccinated, micro-chipped, wormed, de-flead and comes with a month's insurance and some food.
We met both the parents in their home and they are lovely friendly dogs. The home was clean and all their dogs seemed very healthy, happy and sociable.
We liked the owners and have been promised a life-time of after-care.
So all in all and based on the above we chose our puppy, or rather she chose us!
Cost was probably at the higher end of the scale but triple figure still!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

I think at the end of the day it's you being happy with the breeder that matters. We paid £850 for Gandhi - and looking at pets4homes just now this seems to be the standard price in my area - but we had already decided we wanted to go with our particular breeder before we asked! 

Your dog could live for 15 years and the difference between one or two hundred pounds at the beginning will become irrelevant over time. What matters is that you are happy that the dog you will be living with had the best start by a caring breeder, and that in choosing to pay money to that breeder you are supporting a positive and ethical practice to continue.


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Hollysefton said:


> Thank you all for your honesty! I appreciate it, wasn't expecting to get many replies! I am on a list and the breeder wants £850 regardless of *** or colour (mum and dad can been seen PRA clear and hip scored) but I really love the dark red ones, and I have recently found 2 breeders who both want £1000 for a boy and £1200 for a girl! I think this might be too much, but unsure what to do!!


We recently enquired about a red female and were told she was 'one of a kind' and 'individually priced' at £1,750!!!!  Needless to say we didn't follow up on that, and see there are still 2 of the pups from the same litter for sale priced FROM £1,250, and as they've gotten older they aren't even red, they're dark apricot! 

We paid on the top end for our boys, but their parents had all testing, relevant paperwork, family tree details including several generations of champions/grand-champions etc.) They had first vaccs, and the fact that they were local, came from an obviously good home and were well-socialised and cared for, (we visited them several times prior to bringing them home and were always seen with their mums, and the breeders were happy for us to visit as much as we wanted,) helped us to decide they were worth their prices: £1000 for an apricot, and £700 for a black (he should've been £800 but hubby asked if we would get a discount if we bought 2, and got £100 pound off!!!) We tend to think of each one costing £850. 

I think people are getting quite greedy with their prices, and there seem to be so many jumping on the cockapoo bandwagon, and using it as a money-making venture, with little regard for anything else. Many of the pups advertised on some of the popular sites have no mention of health checks, and some of the ads I've seen are very dubious, with photos taken in car-parks, and even an old, rusty shed/outbuilding/old horsebox etc. so very little love, attention or socialisation in these cases I'd bet.  I hope you find the pup you are looking for at a price you are happy with...look forward to hearing good news soon.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

AliAlfie said:


> We recently enquired about a red female and were told she was 'one of a kind' and 'individually priced' at £1,750!!!!  Needless to say we didn't follow up on that, and see there are still 2 of the pups from the same litter for sale priced FROM £1,250, and as they've gotten older they aren't even red, they're dark apricot!
> 
> We paid on the top end for our boys, but their parents had all testing, relevant paperwork, family tree details including several generations of champions/grand-champions etc.) They had first vaccs, and the fact that they were local, came from an obviously good home and were well-socialised and cared for, (we visited them several times prior to bringing them home and were always seen with their mums, and the breeders were happy for us to visit as much as we wanted,) helped us to decide they were worth their prices: £1000 for an apricot, and £700 for a black (he should've been £800 but hubby asked if we would get a discount if we bought 2, and got £100 pound off!!!) We tend to think of each one costing £850.
> 
> I think people are getting quite greedy with their prices, and there seem to be so many jumping on the cockapoo bandwagon, and using it as a money-making venture, with little regard for anything else. Many of the pups advertised on some of the popular sites have no mention of health checks, and some of the ads I've seen are very dubious, with photos taken in car-parks, and even an old, rusty shed/outbuilding/old horsebox etc. so very little love, attention or socialisation in these cases I'd bet.  I hope you find the pup you are looking for at a price you are happy with...look forward to hearing good news soon.


I agree with you as I have watched the prices sky rocket in the two years since I started looking for Jake. Breeders that charged 500 to 600$ now charge 1500 to 2000$. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Well I went to visit anzil today, and I must say I was very impressed! Lovely happy bitches and studs, we saw all his dogs including Winnie his own cockapoo and they were happy wagging dogs who obviously love Anthony. I saw mum and dad to be, and two litters ( 5wks and 12 days old!) clean set up, and Anthony didn't mind chatting to us for over an hour seeming very knowledgable. He even gave a copy of an optigen cert and told me what I should be looking for on other breeders paperwork. Lovely size aswell a nice mix between hobby and big commercial breeder. Very impressed, top of my list now! 

Very excited!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Hollysefton said:


> Well I went to visit anzil today, and I must say I was very impressed! Lovely happy bitches and studs, we saw all his dogs including Winnie his own cockapoo and they were happy wagging dogs who obviously love Anthony. I saw mum and dad to be, and two litters ( 5wks and 12 days old!) clean set up, and Anthony didn't mind chatting to us for over an hour seeming very knowledgable. He even gave a copy of an optigen cert and told me what I should be looking for on other breeders paperwork. Lovely size aswell a nice mix between hobby and big commercial breeder. Very impressed, top of my list now!
> 
> Very excited!


Very exciting! Did you pick one? Or are they all spoken for? I know his pups are in great demand x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hollysefton said:


> Well I went to visit anzil today, and I must say I was very impressed! Lovely happy bitches and studs, we saw all his dogs including Winnie his own cockapoo and they were happy wagging dogs who obviously love Anthony. I saw mum and dad to be, and two litters ( 5wks and 12 days old!) clean set up, and Anthony didn't mind chatting to us for over an hour seeming very knowledgable. He even gave a copy of an optigen cert and told me what I should be looking for on other breeders paperwork. Lovely size aswell a nice mix between hobby and big commercial breeder. Very impressed, top of my list now!
> 
> Very excited!


Lovely, my Dudley is an anzil pup, Anthony e-mailed me a pic of Pepe when he was younger, I bet he is lovely now. Glad you had a good visit.


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

They were all spoken for! He's just mated pepe and Lucy so hopefully pups on the way January time but not confirmed just yet so I'm on the waiting list for Lucy's pups! Pepe was lovely looking, was a bit preoccupied with the ladies tho! But really, what do u expect from a stud! Haha


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Eeeeek! Exciting! Now just for the waiting part! X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Yogi bear said:


> Eeeeek! Exciting! Now just for the waiting part! X


To relieve the boredom of waiting - you can puppy shop!!
How fabulous it will be a little spring poo for you x


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

All sounds very positive! 

Puppy shopping is the best


----------

